# PRAYERS NEEDED



## RJRMINIS (Feb 26, 2009)

*The vet has been out working on my jenny for awhile now, trying to get the foal out, it won't budge. He is going to try to cut it out.....I am just sick, Please pray for her........I am headed back out.




*


----------



## Sixstardanes (Feb 26, 2009)

Sending all our best!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 26, 2009)

Ohhh Michele, I hope everything is going to be OK with your jenny. Keeping you and your jenny in our prayers.

Corinne


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Feb 26, 2009)

Lots of love and prayers coming your way!

Hoping for the best... please keep us posted when you can.


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 26, 2009)

Very sad to hear about the foal. Praying that your jenny will be alright.


----------



## h2t99 (Feb 26, 2009)

Prayers coming your way!!


----------



## Charley (Feb 26, 2009)

Keeping your jenny in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Feb 26, 2009)

*It does not look good.



We had to do a c-section, which we have NEVER had to ever do on any of our minis before........Our vet really does not like to do them, he prefers to send us to K-state if we need a surgery like that done on a mini, but she didn't have time, it is 2 hours there for us, and she would not have made the trip. Her gave her 10% chance of pulling through this, I am just sick....It was either put her down or try the c-section, of course I have to give her a chance, some chance is better than no chance. I have never ever lost a mare or jenny to foaling.......I have lost foals but never them, My heart is breaking.....I hope she gets well....I keep praying, but sometimes I feel my prayers aren't being answered......



*


----------



## RJRMINIS (Feb 27, 2009)

*She didn't make it.....



**I am so sad, so sick, I just cannot believe she is gone.........My heart and my stomach are in knots...........I just feel like I let her down, I mean It is my fault I bred her and she had to give her life for it, just is making me sick. **I had turned blizzard my jack in with 2 jennys for early foals next year, he has been in there for 2 days...........I am taking him out tomorrow.* *I just don't know if I want to take a year off from breeding or what.........I know my heart can't take this..........Jon always says it is part of having animals, but I have never lost a jenny or mare.......and this is worse than losing the foal. **I went through tonight and put prices on a bunch of my mares..........I am still considering listing a few more, but for now, I just want to cut back..........it is not fun anymore.......I have possibly 11 mares due, and 2 donkeys for sure possibly 3 more in the summer..........How can I even look forward to that after this......



*

Foaling used to be a fun exciting time of year...now I am dreading it.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 27, 2009)

I am so sorry



,I can't even imagine.{{hugs}}


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 27, 2009)

(((hugs))) Michele, I am so sorry to hear she didnt make it. Which jenny was it? I have lost a few foals but never a mare or jenny either, but I know how heartbreaking that has got to be. Dont blame yourself, god works in mysterious ways. You have been throught so much lately, I feel so bad for you, but there just are no words to say, other then I am so sorry.

Corinne


----------



## Charley (Feb 27, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your jenny and her unborn baby.


----------



## minie812 (Feb 27, 2009)

Michele I am so very sorry. I can only hope and pray the year gets better for you...Judy


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 27, 2009)

RJRMINIS said:


> *She didn't make it.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, this hurts. Losing an animal you've come to know and love is always painful, but feeling like "I did this to you" is a killer.





A few years ago, our dogs broke into the rabbitry one morning, and dragged half a dozen rabbits out of their cages and killed them before they were caught. Two were very nice show rabbits. Three were promising young does that had just reached breeding age. The one that really gutted me, though, was my son's special pet. Why did they have to kill Buddy? I was sitting on the rabbitry floor, surrounded by carnage, when my husband walked up. I asked him, "do you want to take them (the dogs) to Animal Control or shall I?" We both knew that would be a death sentence, as their chances of being adopted would be just about nil. He said, "This is not the time to be making a decision like that." It rather surprised me, as his only interaction with these dogs is to yell at them when they bark at night. But he was right! You don't want to make irrevocable decisions when you are upset. I hope you have a bit of a "breather" before your next baby is due, so you can have a little time to recover from this loss. I know you're hurting, and I'm crying with you, but you don't want to do anything right now that you can't call back later. {{{{Hugs}}}}


----------



## RJRMINIS (Feb 27, 2009)

I have thought about this for awhile, when my step-daughter was in her accident on the 7th...I couldn't stay at the hospital as much since i have to come home and take care of the animals....I just think downsizing would make me happier.

On the Happy side......this morning I was Blessed with Twin Nigerian dwarf goats......I am running on basically no sleep...My husband tells me as soon as I have a healthy foal, I will remember the happy side of everything, but with every breeder there is always the chance of loss....and the more animals it seems the more loss. I never have had a jenny have so much trouble with foaling, and she had had foals without any problems in the past. I guess you never know, but I still know my heart does not handle situations like this very well. I appreciate everyones prayers, sympathies and the PM's.......It is nice to have such support in times like these.


----------



## Emily's mom (Feb 27, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your jennet and baby!


----------



## Chico (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm so very sorry about your loss. You must hurt so very much. Losing someone you love is just the hardest thing. Your in my thoughts.

chico


----------



## markadoodle (Feb 27, 2009)

:I have had the SAME thing happen and im 14 soo i feel ur pain and ive had 6 horses die OF MINE IN 14 YRS


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Feb 28, 2009)

I know exactly how you feel, the loss of one of mine...made me want to give it all up. Wasn't fun anymore....didn't know if I handle another loss. They become your family, and it hurts just as bad. My husband tells me the same thing as yours, but then I see him trying to hide the tears. I don't know how else to be but to love them with all my heart.

I have very few mares bred for this year..09 foals. I stress so much, and start way b4 the foaling date and will not go anywhere. Yes the joy of the birth is nice, but is it worth it. I still have almost all my 08 foals...I get a sick feeling in my stomach when someone inquires about them...I am such a bad judge of people and so tired of worrying about where they are going and letting go. I can handle it when I know they are going to a good home and some have.

I almost lost a mare due to the foal having the cord wrapped around it's neck several times...she wasn't out of the woods for several days. I remember the sick feeling all too well.

I have several Jennys that could foal this year with no history on them at all....scary. I have been watching one now for 3 months.

My deepest sympathy for the loss of the jenny and her baby.


----------



## crackerjackjack (Mar 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine how you are feeling. It is very easy for me to say not to give up, but please don't. You are in my prayers.


----------



## bevann (Mar 2, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your jenny and baby.I have been there many times in your shoes and know too well the awful feelings. I also know the joy of a live healthy baby and mom. You will know in your heart when it is time to hang it up with the breeding.I have been in Miniatures 20 years and in 2007 I made the decision to stop breeding.I miss the babies, but I really won't miss the stress involved.You sound so much like me with your babies.I gave several away to people I know will love them as much as I do.Still have a few to place when the right person comes along.I'm keeping some of the older girls who would not adjust elsewhere.It is a touch decision, but you will know in your heart what is right for your animals and for you.Good luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## vetasst (Mar 3, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, i couldn't imagine the hearbreak you are feeling. My prayers are with you.


----------

